

What are some oddball coding jobs in industries one might not expect? - edsurgent


======
cdvonstinkpot
There's a language called SIMPL+ I think, where you program touchpanels for
integrated audiovisual automation systems, where you have a motorized
projector screen drop out of the cieling and a projector come online & a few
video routers switch to certain I/O presets & maybe some table mics with
feedback eliminator presets come online via I/O interfaces.

The predominant manufacturer for these systems is Crestron, but another is
called AMX, and these guys make AV automation systems for uber high end home
theater & corporate conferencing systems. These are also used in corporate NOC
(Network Operation Command) rooms, where you have video walls & rows & rows of
PC interfaces with control systems managing which PC desktops get which way
onto the video walls.

I installed a few of these in the dot-com boom, for the likes of Sun
Microsystems & other such dotcom industry leaders way back when, but haven't
been into it for years.

